# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned watercraft >  AUSS concept (Autonomous Underwater & Surface System), Thales Group, Neuilly-sur-Seine, France

## Airicist

Designer - Thales Group

"World premiere: Thales and 19 French SMEs develop combined surface and underwater unmanned system"

October 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

AUSS: A revolutionnary Autonomous Underwater & Surface System

Published on Oct 18, 2016




> At Euronaval, Thales unveils the world's first hybrid unmanned naval system capable of operating both underwater and on the surface thanks to a dozen major innovations.
> With its 360degree agility and superior endurance, the AUSS system can perform many civil and military missions that were formerly considered impossible

----------


## Airicist

What is the new AUSS concept?

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> Jean-Franсois Ghignoni, Marketing Director Underwater Systems, is presenting you the world's first hybrid unmanned system capable of operating both above and below the surface.

----------

